# Michael Jackson Alive ??



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2009)

In bad taste or ... was it really a publicity stunt? You decide
[yt]qOCO3qsQMTg[/yt]

Jimmy Kimmel thinks so... among other famous people still around. 

[yt]ww6pHZRcLCk[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2009)

Kimmel is a hack......


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Kimmel is a hack......


Yeah... the lovely Salma Hayek would agree with you... :lol: 

[yt]iLCWYdP1LRY[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes Michael is alive and he and Elvis are now taking martial arts lessons from Bruce Lee


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 31, 2009)

:uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> :uhyeah:


We're going to see a lot of similar photos in the future.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2009)

Well it appears that Elvis' training is not going so well but Bruce still looks pretty healthy for a guy pushing 70


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well it appears that Elvis' training is not going so well but Bruce still looks pretty healthy for a guy pushing 70


This would probably be true... and I would think that the man's face would not even be quite as wrinkly as the painting depicts. Bruce was in phenomenal shape in at his peak. Keeping yourself so has long range benefits as well as just being held in awe by your peers. 
Yet one must still keep the CRAP outta one's body that would destroy it from within... all three of these people (and quite a number more) failed to do so.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> This would probably be true... and I would think that the man's face would not even be quite as wrinkly as the painting depicts. Bruce was in phenomenal shape in at his peak. Keeping yourself so has long range benefits as well as just being held in awe by your peers.
> Yet one must still keep the CRAP outta one's body that would destroy it from within... all three of these people (and quite a number more) failed to do so.


 
True but trying to train Elvis has taken a toll on him... and that is no painting...that's Bruce.... and the other pictures are Elvis and MJ..... honest


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> :uhyeah:


 
Your killin me Pam.:rofl:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 1, 2009)

Tames D said:


> Your killin me Pam.:rofl:



What. That's them dammit!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> What. That's them dammit!


I beweeve it! I do I do. It's dem alwight!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> What. That's them dammit!


 
Yes, I know.... I just everyone else was as informed as WE are 



Tames D said:


> Your killin me Pam.:rofl:


 
Tames D that new avatar is killing me :rofl:

But one qustion...how did you get pictures of my last ski trip?


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> What. That's them dammit!


 
That's one hunkahunkaburninlove.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Tames D that new avatar is killing me :rofl:
> 
> But one qustion...how did you get pictures of my last ski trip?


 
That was you? I would have stopped and helped had I known. or stopped and laughed at you maybe





.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2009)

Tames D said:


> That was you? I would have stopped and helped had I known. or stopped and laughed at you maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's OK my ears were to full of snow to hear anything anyways


----------

